# spreading live rock



## sean117Ply (Apr 12, 2007)

The people at the aquarium sain not to buy heaps of live rock but to buy some cheap rocks and place the live rock on them and let it spread to the normal rocks does this work?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
as far as i know(and that's only a little)yes it will work,
your live rock will seed the new rock,i'm just not sure
how long it takes.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

I asked how long it would take because I bought some base rock as well as some live rock and he said it could take up to a year for the live rock to seed the base rock.


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

it can be a couple months for it to really get going but it will be helped if you get a small (under 10 lbs) bag of live sand and add it with the base rock to help seed it faster


----------

